# Where to refill 20lb CO2 Tank in Toronto



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,
All the places I have called seem to only do Tank swaps, but I want to keep my tank and just get a refill.
Any Suggestions?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## ballgerry (Jul 5, 2016)

There is a fire extinguisher shop in Etobicoke. Don't remember the name of the place but it is south off of Queensway between Kipling and Islington. They do refills.
Gerry


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If you're in Ajax, most hydroponic shops should swap 20lb tanks, I know there's several near your area, so calling them would be a good bet. Other than that, gas centres can refill them for a much better price, but most are out West.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Camcarb will refill tanks. They'll even refill those little ISTA tanks.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

+1 for CamCarb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

So I went to Camcarb, only 25$ to fill my 20lb tank and it took less than five minutes. A+++++ They have a customer for life now, thanks for the recommendation.


----------

